# Mini Silky Fainting Goats



## Coko (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi we are Jumpin Jack Flash and Ruby Tuesday! We are Mini Silky Fainting Goats living in California. We are yearlings and are expecting our little half Brothers to be coming home to live with us next week. We'd like to see pictures of our distant cousins on this mini post please! Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Coko (Mar 19, 2019)

Hey thanks for the "Cutes' and Awes' Mom went to visit our brothers today and brought back some pics, We gotta admit, they're pretty cute too! 












Meet Baba O'Riley and Ziggy Stardust


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They have neat markings!


----------



## Coko (Mar 19, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> They have neat markings!


Thanks, We think so too, they are very sweet babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Too cute! Congrats on your new additions


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy (Mar 6, 2019)

Mini silky goats are adorable! How did you manage to make yours an Emotional Support animal?


----------



## Coko (Mar 19, 2019)

Silkies have such puppy dog personalities. They are a great choice for support animals. Individual personalities come into play as well. Some are naturally born givers, all they need is some training for handling and they just do the rest.


----------

